# Winter sites 100 miles form staffs/ cheshire border



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

We Live on the Staffs / Cheshire border so are not too far from Derbyshire, Shropshire, and parts of Wales. Like to go away during the winter for lomng weekends but prefer sites with hardstandings, been stuck in the mud and not going to risk it again. Has anyone any ideas of suitable sites?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Lady Margaret Park, Chirk N.Wales. It may close after New year until March though.

peedee


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Is Oxford within yor limit? If so the CC&c site at Oxford (behind Touchwood Sports) is open all year round and very motorhome friendly. In fact they Have more of us there than 'them' (ie Caravans) than us 'off season'. The local Park and Ride a very short walk away, across the road, will take you to Oxford. The local train station runs into London for about a tenner.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Rivendale, 6 miles north of Ashbourne.
Plenty of hard standing and takes Camping Cheques, if you have any to use up before 31st December as we have!

http://www.rivendalecaravanpark.co.uk/


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

Many thanks for your suggestions, Chirk and Ashbourne are well within limits for a weekend and both in beautiful parts of the country, so thanks Gillian and Peedee. Oxford is a too far for a weekend but will be useful as a stop off when we visit my brother in Reading so you've given me extra information Bigfoot.


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

If you fancy a pub site- the SUN inn at Welshampton has hard standings with electric and serves good food and ale-stayed there the other week-have contact number if required.


Leapy





Always sailing into the sunset!


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Sounds a good site for me Leapy, can you give more info please?


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Hi Helen
Site is in the middle of Welshampton on road from Whitchurch to Ellesmere-hardstanding is at the back of car park infront of 5 van site-details Ring Stuart or Shirley on 01948 710637 £6 per night with electricity

Leapy




Always sailing into the sunset!


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I hope you are a member of Caravan Club 'cos Lady Margarets at Chirk ic a CC members only site, & the Sun at Welshampton is a CC CL site.

How about Severn Gorge at Telford - handy for the Ironbridge museums & Telford town centre. Trotting Mare at Overton. Cotton Arms at Wrenbury. Oxon Touring Park at Shrewsbury.


----------



## 88923 (May 10, 2005)

I stayed at the Seven Gorge site last weekend, it was fine, very quiet and a few mh's dotted around. The Cotton Arms in Wrenbury is lovely too. 

Have also stayed at the Oxon site. very nice but very busy when I went last February. Never stayed at the Trotting Mare but been carried out of it a few times in years gone by!!!

Banjo 8)


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Jeanann wrote

"We Live on the Staffs / Cheshire border so are not too far from Derbyshire, Shropshire, and parts of Wales. Like to go away during the winter for lomng weekends but prefer sites with hardstandings, been stuck in the mud and not going to risk it again. Has anyone any ideas of suitable sites?"

Hi,

Have a look at http://www.ukmotorhomes.net/campsites.shtml there's agood selection of sites right across the country.

Don


----------

